# New Wyndham in Santee SC?



## Carol C (Jul 12, 2008)

I got an email from Wyndham saying they're now  booking folks into the Lake Marion Wyndham. Any TUGgers planning on going? What's the attraction in that area? Seems like it's a bit far to drive to Charleston SC from there. Is the fishing in that lake *that good*???


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 12, 2008)

*Santee South Carolina*

*
Fishing and Golf*

Lake Marion was created in the early 1940s as part of the
 Santee Cooper Hydroelectric and Navigation Project. 
The lake is fed by many tributaries including Wyboo Creek and the 
Santee River, and also by numerous springs including Eutaw Springs.

The lake is named for the Revolutionary War General Francis Marion, 
whose home, Pond Bluff, was one of those flooded when the lake was created.

Located in five of South Carolina's counties including: 
Berkeley, Calhoun, Clarendon, Orangeburg, and Sumter.

Public access is provided through several public boat ramps, 
Santee State Park, and the Santee National Wildlife Refuge. 
Interstate 95 crosses this man-made lake near the Town of Santee.

*A nice stop over when heading North or South via Interstate I-95*


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm also wondering about this place.  Wyndham's website says it's located on a lake inlet, within Ballards Pointe Resort & Marina.  Directly across the inlet from the resort is SC's Santee State Park.  Lake Marion has 450 miles of shoreline and yes, it apparently has excellent bass fishing.  Wyndham's website lists these amenities:

Lake 
2 Tennis Courts* 
Outdoor Hot Tub* 
Fishing 
Clubhouse* 
Jet Skiing 
Outdoor Swimming Pool* 
Exercise Equipment* 
Boating 
Gift Shop* 
Water Skiing 
Boat Slips (daily & weekly fees)

The units are all 2BRs/3BRs so it's probably a condo conversion, since Ballards Pointe is in active sales of lakefront condos and lakefront vacation homes.  I'm wondering what the asterisks mean - are those amenities part of Ballards Pointe?  Are there fees for use?

It's a little over an hour's drive from Charleston, close enough for a day trip IMO.  Two hours from Myrtle Beach though.  It looks like it's a pretty nice SC low country area with lots of upscale vacation homes, lake cabins and small communities.  Quite a few marinas that rent boats: canoe, kayak, jet ski, pontoon, jon/skiff - would like to know if any rent sailboats - ???

I'd think one draw would be that it's in a great location for a short stay to add to another Wyndham short stay or a week elsewhere in the southeast or perhaps FL, breaking up a longer drive up/down the east coast.  It's very close to I-95, not very far from I-26, outside Columbia, SC.  I definitely think we'll consider adding a few days to a FL trip.  We enjoy lake watersports and photos of the cypress in the area are lovely.

Looking forward to reading about someone's firsthand timeshare experience there.


----------



## Robnsunny (Jul 13, 2008)

We like to just get away from things on some vacations. An hour is as close to Charleston as Edisto is. This sounds like a nice addition to the Wyndham portfolio. I'm glad to see they're adding in remote areas as well as heavy demand areas.


----------

